# Celcius to Farenheit Conversion Chart



## Kugellager (Aug 13, 2004)

The reason I put it up there is I can't do the temperature convrsion in my head fast enough to satisfy myself.  With converting linear measurement I find it easy as 1" is roughly 2.5cm or 25mm which makes for quick conversion...temperature is not that simple but I always try to convert my measurements to metric along with the english system for both our North American, European and other metric system using members.  

No one has to do this but I like it when I see that someone has taken the time and consideration to do the conversions in their posts...IMO it shows respect for all our members. We have a wide array of nationalities on Arachnopets which is even more aparrent in this Scorpion forum.

If you do take the time to make the conversions just separate the two with a "/" .  i.e. "The metasoma is 1"/25mm in length" or "This species prefers an ideal temperature of 85F/29C".

Thanks,

John
];')

General note on what temperture to keep scorpions at:

You have to remember that for any species, even those in the warmest wetest tropical jungles, there is, on average, a minimum of 10F/6C temperature change between night and day. The surface temperature change for some desert species may be greater than 50F/30C from day to night...of course this will be mitigated somewhat by more stable temperature range in their burrow...but it still can be quite significant.

You need to take the temperatures suggest in all care sheets with a greain of salt. They are meant to be IDEAL or AVERAGE for the entire year...the natural world is not ideal by any means and has seasons. 

A great rule of thumb is that you don't want to let non-desert Tropical scorpions get below about 65F/18C and no scorpion should have temps above 100F/39C for very long at all...at the very least they should have a cooler area in their enclosure than the 100F/39C areas. Many desert species(i.e. H.arizonensis) may in fact do better if they have a cooler few months in the winter and at night.

John
];')


----------



## Ythier (Aug 13, 2004)

Very good idea !  
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Jakob (Aug 13, 2004)

The metric system makes perfect sense...more sense than any other, yet the #1 country in the world refuses to convert! Silly Americans...


----------



## Rourke (Aug 13, 2004)

JakeRocks said:
			
		

> The metric system makes perfect sense...more sense than any other, yet the #1 country in the world refuses to convert! Silly Americans...


#1 in what sense??  Ahhhh, but this is no place for a rant, I know!

Just wanted to second the "Silly Americans" thing as it applies to the refusal to adapt to the International System of Units!  And say that Kugellager's graphic should help out.  For the record:  F = (9/5 * C) + 32   and   C = 5/9 * (F - 32) 

The fundamental problem is not that the conversion is a difficult mathematical operation.  It's that Americans have no connotation, or association in their heads for the metric numbers.  If we say, for example, "I was going 120 Km/hr," we don't immediately 'know' if that's fast, or not.....we need a few seconds to do an approximation of the mph equivalent.  If people could fix in their minds what is fast or slow, hot or cold, etc., then there would be little resistance to a system which is easier to deal with, mathematically speaking.  I believe that if in ALL weather forecasts in this country, temps were given in C rather than F for, let's say, a couple of weeks, then everyone would see the light.  If auto dash instruments, highway signs, etc., were suddenly available only in SI units, of course there would be a ridiculous uproar.  But if we just _did _it, everyone would be cool with it in a matter of weeks, if not days.  I could be wrong.....


----------



## MilkmanWes (Aug 13, 2004)

The metric system is the official system of the US. It is great for converting (ie 1cc of water = 1 ml = 1 gram) as well as just moving decimal places around.

I gotta defend the SAE system though...

A base 12 system can be divided more before you get into fractional measurements than a base 10 does. For example - 10 in half once is a whole number, but in half again and it is not. 12 in half is a whole number and in half again is still whole. And you can then go a third time and still not be in fractions. You can also divide a base 12 by 2 or 3 evenly which you cant to with base 10.

I used to be all about the metric system too, but once I realized this and learned how to think in numbering systems other than a base 10 I began to stick with SAE for a lot of things. It is really easy once you learn your 2, 3, and 4 multiplication tables.

I do think the farenheit system sucks though but have not converted to centigrade yet.



			
				JakeRocks said:
			
		

> The metric system makes perfect sense...more sense than any other, yet the #1 country in the world refuses to convert! Silly Americans...


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Aug 13, 2004)

*for converting other units*

This is the online resource I use:
Megaconverter


----------



## Kugellager (Aug 13, 2004)

Michael,

That is a good source I have found as well.  However, I have found that if I see a chart like the one I posted above on a regular basis I will eventually memorize all the conversions.  Either way you do the conversions it would be nice if people made the effort in their posts.

John
];')


----------



## fusion121 (Aug 13, 2004)

What about the Kelvin scale!?  
But yes, good very good move, on a site that it vaguely scientific its nice to have a vaguely scientific scales being used.


----------

